# Meowing



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Tinkerbell hardly ever meows. I have read so much about cats meowing and I can't figure out why she doesn't hardly meow. I have her crate trained at night she sleeps in her carrier. I did this when I first found her because she was so tiny and to protect her I always put her to bed at night. She doesn't know anything else at night she lets me pick her up and put her in her bed and kiss her and zip it up. At about 6 am the only time I ever hear her meow is when she wants out of her bed that's it. One or two meows I come and let her out and she never meows again the rest of the day. The first quack vet said she was deaf. She's not I know this because all I have to do is pull a piece of note book paper out and she comes running or crack the ice trays and she comes running. She likes utube videos of cats meowing and she looks behind and under the lap top looking for the cat lol (That's actually pretty funny). So I wonder why she hardly meows. Could it be that she wasn't around another cat except the several days she was with her mom?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee doesn't meow, she trills. Cleo doesn't meow, she talks - and talks and talks. Cali doesn't meow, she makes a whisper "caaaaawww" sound.

I think Tinkerbell is normal. And adorable.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you. Oh Tinkerbell trills too at least thats what I think it is. She only does this when she has her soft blue ball in her mouth or her finger pig puppet. Other then that she doesn't make any other sounds. I think she's pretty normal too.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Zoe meowed perhaps a handful of times in her first 2 yrs. She was a VERY talkative kitty suddenly then and for the rest of her life. Pedro doesn't meow, he trills and hollers. He hardly made a sound at all the first month he was here. Apple doesn't meow, she squeaks.


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Enzo meows all the time, he just walks around constantly enjoying the sound of his own voice.
Eddie however, just squeaks when she wants some food or some fuss.

I think its just their different personalities.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dagny very rarely meows. He trills. I don't mind the not meowing, lol! I think your kitty is normal. I think it's probably just a personality thing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Enjoy the quiet. Mine seems to spend all day screaming at me about one thing or another....... I envy you. :wink


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lexi doesn't meow much. When she does, it's very sqeaky baby meow. Some cats are just quiet!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha has a soft, very ladylike whisper. She never raises her voice :wink

Sparta has a whine rather then a meow. Even before the accident she would whine rather then give a meow.

Mouse ~ she meows so loudly and acts as if your torturing her with cuddles lolol Its rather funny. If you pick her up when she is in "beast mode" she will carry on like she is being killed. No hiss, no claws, no biting ..just a "LET ME DOWN BEFORE I KILL YOU" sound. Of course if she is in cuddle mode, there is no escaping her and her kneading and purr! Just don't tell anyone I told you or she would die of embarrassment :wink


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha had the soft Maine **** voice like Sasha, Little Chiquita Bleats like a Sheep.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Mc have soft meows as a breed? I did not know that. I just figured she was being ladylike lol

She is very sweet and her manners are perfect. I swear if Miss Manners came back as a cat, she came back as our Sasha. lol


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

cutie meows all the time when she wants to like today she was trying to talk to me lol.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

aster and cody don't meow much, although cody is starting to do it more, but its almost like a mutated yelp. its so cute. aster does trill though. sometimes i think it is too quiet, but when i watch some videos with cats meowing sometimes i am happy that there is less noise.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

this is totally cute though! 

‪Kitten talk‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Enjoy the quiet. Mine seems to spend all day screaming at me about one thing or another....... I envy you. :wink


This!!! Sinatra is always screaming at me. 

Nutmeg mostly just trills all day long at Sinatra. Right now she is wrecking something and trilling at a constant rate. When Eric leaves for work and when she wants to play in the middle of the night she howls like she is caught in a bear trap.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

littlesushi said:


> this is totally cute though!
> 
> ‪Kitten talk‬‏ - YouTube


OMG...could that be any cuter??


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

praline said:


> Mc have soft meows as a breed? I did not know that. I just figured she was being ladylike lol
> 
> She is very sweet and her manners are perfect. I swear if Miss Manners came back as a cat, she came back as our Sasha. lol


When Sasha is sitting or lying down does she cross he front paws like a little lady should?
Samantha was very sweet too, she would allow children to gently pet her without complaint, if they tried to hold her our pick her up she would squirm away before the could get a hold of her and dash to her Papa for protection.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

She does! I do chuckle when she lays like that, always the perfect little lady.

As to getting along with children, she is older then 2 of my kids and has "helped" to raise all 3. She is used to little hands as well as those of my niece and nephews. She will let them know when they are being too rough with petting as she usually gives a meow in protest. 
Here she is with my niece. She will sit and let anyone pet her. She can be an attention hog and any lap will do :wink



I am a mom first and I think both pets and kids benefit from each other as long as both are taught how to respect the other.


----------

